# Gives me some comment about my siberian husky .



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

this my siberian husky name : Bobby male 3 year old .


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a gorgeous dog, very nice pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

naruto said:


> this my siberian husky name : Bobby male 3 year old .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi a beautifull dog you got


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

naruto, he's stunning!
(do you like the naruto anime by anychance?)


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow he is stunning  you can get hipnotised by his eyes


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> naruto, he's stunning!
> (do you like the naruto anime by anychance?)


i love naruto anime


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

thanx guys 
thanx for all the comment


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I take it from one of your pictures you show your dog?
He looks great, have you had much success with him?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow he is very beautiful ,


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> I take it from one of your pictures you show your dog?
> He looks great, have you had much success with him?


what do you mean ?
have you had much success with him?


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Wow he is very beautiful ,


thanx for ur comment jeanie 

you also have 2 nice german shepherd


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

He's perfect!


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

Elena said:


> He's perfect!


thanx for ur comment


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

Bobby update picture


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

georgous


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stunning dog


----------



## janeym (Feb 12, 2008)

He looks sooo happy.

Janeym


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous looking dog.

Do you show him?


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Hes just gorgeous. If your missing a dog you know where hes gone O


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

cupcake said:


> WOW! Hes just gorgeous. If your missing a dog you know where hes gone O


Yeah...My house lol


----------



## naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yeah...My house lol


hahaha your house


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

You have a great looking dog Naruto... and what about his temper?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

stunning dog love the colouring 

fab pictures of him to


----------

